# KYIV | Residential Complex Taryan Towers | 140m x 3 | 35 fl x 3 | U/C



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

*NAME: *Residential Complex Taryan Towers
*LOCATION: *Kiyv, Ukraine, Pechers'kyi district, Johannes Paulus II St
*Investor:* Taryan Group
*Architect: *John Dawes
*Floors:* 35fl
*Height:* 140m
*Usage: *Apartment building • commercial building
Render and info: ЖК Taryan Towers, Киев — Квартиры в новостройках — ЛУН












































































































*under construction photos:*


----------



## Hanoy (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 31:*








Peacefully... by Andrii Kolesnikov on 500px.com


----------



## Hanoy (Oct 30, 2020)

December 30:


----------



## 8y8 (10 d ago)

The rooftop terraces and bridges are amazing - an instant landmark for Kiyv. Is it still under construction, considering the situation at the moment?


----------



## Hanoy (Oct 30, 2020)

8y8 said:


> The rooftop terraces and bridges are amazing - an instant landmark for Kiyv. Is it still under construction, considering the situation at the moment?


Yes.


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

8y8 said:


> The rooftop terraces and bridges are amazing - an instant landmark for Kiyv. Is it still under construction, considering the situation at the moment?


There are a few projects planned with roof bridges and already some buildings that exist like Tetris Hall.


----------



## Hanoy (Oct 30, 2020)

ІAnd the coolest of them is NVER, if it is built, it will be something!


----------

